# Engine hestitating and stalling when hot/warm



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

I need some advice, on what the issue might be with my R33 GTR.

*Situation:*
Last weekend i had a pretty long drive in the heat. Like 150 Km. Then when i came near home, i was in a traffic jam for like 30 min. and it was +/- 28 degrees.

After some time in the trafficjam the engine started stalling and drop to 0 rpm. Restarted it and when i drove it a couple of feet it hastitated quit a lot under low accel.(just when moving a few feet). Felt like it was missing fuel or something. I parked it and when for a drive later. Then is was fine till it was on normal temperture.(90 on water and 80 on oil) Then the same hesitatation/dropping to 0 rpm was back and increased when driving between city trafficlights.

It went mostly away when driving longer periods at the same speed.(like 50 MPH)

This all hapenned off boost. 
*
Something i noticed before, in the traffic jam:*
I was just ideling in the traffic, when i noticed a bit of dangeling sound from the rear. A bit like the same sound when my exhaust hits the tension rods at the rear wheel, when cornering pretty hard.

Hope somebody can help me or advise me.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

what ecu are you running? do you have a wideband o2 sensor fitted? if so whats it reading?

sounds alot like the issue i have with the afrs leaning out when inlet air temp hot


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank for the reaction,

I'm running a stage 1 stock ECU. No wideband O2 sensor fitted.
How can i check if the problem is with the AFM's?

Thanks,


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

Anybody got an other idea/tip?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

suspected headgaskit gone mate! very likely.


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

sounds like MAF sensors. very common fault.


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the thought. Took her for a drive today in the morning. No issues what so ever. Off -and on boost. Haven't run the car in 3 weeks. No smoke or something, just normal as before. So it seems a bit high heat related. Anyone seen this same issues before? Thanks!


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Davenozz said:


> Thanks for the thought. Took her for a drive today in the morning. No issues what so ever. Off -and on boost. Haven't run the car in 3 weeks. No smoke or something, just normal as before. So it seems a bit high heat related. Anyone seen this same issues before? Thanks!


80 deg oil /90 deg water temp isn't 'high'.


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

Wasn't the Car's temps i was referring to. The outside temperature and humidity coming with that. Last time i drove it, it was 15 degrees cooler, outside.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We're just guessing here, but for a punt I'd say what mileage has the car done. Lamda sensors have a habit of giving up around 50K, and can give hesitation/poor running type issues. You can unplug them and run the car without them to test it. They can be intermittant too, it might just be coincidence you've run better in cooler temperatures.


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

I understand. . I thank for any suggestions. Car has done arround 63K's. Taking out the labda sensors, won't make the car run badly, does it? It only makes it run rich, right?
The thing its not hesistating now  Need some warmer weather!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah you're safe to remove them and go for a drive. Try and do it when you've had hesitation symptoms to be sure.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It has nothing to do with outside temperature, that shouldn't be a factor as to why the car should hesitate if the temperature is lower. If the problem is on and off, it seems you "could" have a coilpack/spark plug issue.


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

I keep every option open. Plugs have been replaced recently. But why do u say, it does not have anyting to do with outside temperature? Since this was the case when it happened, and it doesn't when cold(er)? Help me understand.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

I had the same problem when we picked the car up 7 years ago.
We went home, got in a traffic jam, we had to stop and drive slow for more then 30 minutes, the road cleared and we wanted to drive normal speeds, but the car didn't want to. the trottle didn't react, the only thing the car did, felt like to much or way to lean.
We called the owner (ex owner) which didn't have a clue either, but he called his tuner (RB Motorsports. Rod asked if we had the aircon on, which we did. We had to put the aircon off and after a minut the engine reacted as before the problems. Problem never got back, although I allways put the aircon off, if I get in a jam for more then a minute!

If my story is a bit unclear, please PM me, so we do it in our own language (You are Dutch aren't you Dave?)

Berry


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, thank for the reply's. Got an update:

Drove it the other day and it was 17 degrees ouside. Fine when cold engine temp. When reaching 90 degrees it showed same issues. So yes, it has nothing to do with outside teamps. 
*But now i got a bit more info:*
- When pushing the accelerator midly, it didn't do anything. Felt like pressing a sponge.
- Pressing it deeper made it go again, but with quiet a lott of bangs from the exhaust.
- Normally it only bangs when it's been driven hard. Now it did excessively.
- These bangs were in a fast succession and only after pressing the pedal harder
- When it doesn't want to go, and you lett it roll out it will drop to 0 rpm.
- When i restart it, after this stall, it runs smoothly again.

Maby rings a bell with some one.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

If i were you i'd get a low temp thermostat just to keep the water temp below 90 when you are stuck in traffic. This probably won't fix the cause of the problem but it would help make driving about town a lot easier what with the issues you are having with higher temps... Just a thought :wavey:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

definitely sounds electronic related. some connection may be getting loose when the metal in the electronics expands with heat. major offenders in this case would be what.. afms, spark, coil packs ... injectors... some crank or cam sensor, knock sensors... most likely not ecu since that's in the cabin so it doesnt see that much temp difference.


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

New update.

Drove to exclude some items:

- The symptoms were back, after a 20 km drive. And got worse by the minute.
- On maintaining the same speed, it started jurking. And the accelerator felt like a spunch and only reacted when pressed hard and then the car accerated normal.
- When it was hesitating again, i pulled over and let it idle. It did hardly idle and drop to 0 RPM after trying to keep itself running. Exhaust smelled like excessive fuel.

Seems like the Lamba sensors are not working propperly and it's overfueling, since when you accelerate hard, there is no/little hesitation. Is this a correct assumption?

Which Labda sensor do i unplug to test? The 2 after the turbo's or the one in the cat?
And is it okay to disconnect the connector which goes to the labda sensor, when showing the same symptomes? Instead of unscrewing the sensor and being left with 2 holes.


----------



## Nickisonfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry for the old thread lol but i want know too lol I have about the same problem ... but I already change alot of thing. I change fuel pump,fuel filter,spark plug gapped to 0.8 headgasket rebuild turbo and it still there


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

For me it was the MAF. I resoldered the internal connection and gone was the problem. There is a DIY on the net somehere.


----------



## Nickisonfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok thank you I already done it last summer


----------

